# Honker Pig mount!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Bringing this big boy out to a customer in Western Nodak this weekend. Thanks for checkin' out!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Lookin good!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

awesome detail work! :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Do we dare ask if it weighed more than15 lbs?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I think it was 17lbs :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

R y a n said:


> Do we dare ask if it weighed more than15 lbs?


Not going there! :beer:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Great color and markings, nice job again Rick. Looks great!

Chris


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Rick "the Master" at it once again! :beer:


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

lookin' good!


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

R y a n said:


> Do we dare ask if it weighed more than15 lbs?


It's my bird and no it didn't. I thought I had the decoy contest won hands down because its probably the biggest birds I've ever seen.

Got him on a scale and he was 13.5 or 13.7, can't remember for sure but he didn't hit 14. We shot 3 of them that day and everyone was the mythical 15 pounder until we actually weighed them.

We'll all have to keep looking for that 15 pound unicorn. He's out there but probably only flys at night and nests in the same general area as Bigfoot lives.


----------



## HuntingGeek (Oct 12, 2007)

Rick has my big goose to mount as well. It was 14 pounds 12 ounces certified weight. I posted pics of it last fall on the contest thread. Anybody else think I should be declared the winner since I was so close and nobody has beat it yet?

Seeing this makes me all the more anxious to see what mine will look like.


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

If Rick's working on it, I'm sure it will look great.
I am very pleased with the way the goose turned out and will deffinately be sending Rick the next bird I get thats worth mounting. 
Hoping for a wood duck or pintail


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

HuntingGeek said:


> Anybody else think I should be declared the winner since I was so close and nobody has beat it?


nope but thanks for asking


----------

